
Dell XPS 13 (late 2019) review - 1900jwatson
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/6/20997044/dell-xps-13-2019-review-six-core-intel-comet-lake-10th-gen-test-price-specs-features
======
kart23
I liked my old xps 13. The build quality was probably the best of any non-mac
machine I've used, and the carbon fiber is a cool design choice. But the coil
whine was awful and it felt like they tried to make a workstation out of a 13
inch ultrabook.

I haven't seen many people using these, which is kind of surprising to me.

------
GeekyBear
They added more cores and still haven't fixed the thermal throttling issues
they have been having for years?

